# Nikon D70 Vertical Grip (New- not harbortronics)



## ajmall (Jun 20, 2005)

some of you will know that harbortronics made a grip for the D70 around a year ago but after searching ebay i came across another one by opteka. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43447&item=7524344705&rd=1#ebayphotohosting







I'm slightly weary that it might be on the "dodgy" side even though it's made by an established photographic company. anyone else know more on this?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 20, 2005)

That's one ugly grip 

I think I've read a mention of it's poor quality somewhere, but I'm not sure it's the exact grip.

Sorry, can't be anymore specific or helpful.


----------



## spiralout (Jun 20, 2005)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> That's one ugly grip



I'm with ya on that one, Doc!  Yowza!  I'd hold on to my 129 pounds until I found out for sure how well-made it is.


----------



## ajmall (Jun 21, 2005)

i agree with you totally. i did read somewhere that it "wobbles slightly"! at least with this one you don't have to solder anything onto it like the harbotronics one. 

almost as ugly as the 300D's and that's made by canon!


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jun 21, 2005)

Hehe. I have the battery grip for my 300D. In the store they had it on the camera and one of the first thing mum said was "what is that ugly thing on the bottom". 

I don't use my battery grip - I only got it because another store was offering it for free - so I got the store I went to to match it. We were quite disappointed that the battery grip didnt come with a battery! 

So i know this doesnt help your question. But that is one ugly BG!


----------



## ajmall (Jun 21, 2005)

a free grip? that's a good deal as they're usually expensive. the main reason it looks ugly is because the 300d is so small. grips only tend to "look good" on a big cameras.


----------



## OBrien (Jun 21, 2005)

Based on my experience there is no need whatsoever to buy a battery grip for the D70 unless you're heading into the desert for a week. Battery life is outstanding as it is. Even with only the slightest care and attention you should never run out.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jun 21, 2005)

ajmall said:
			
		

> a free grip? that's a good deal as they're usually expensive. the main reason it looks ugly is because the 300d is so small. grips only tend to "look good" on a big cameras.



Yup. The other store was offering it as a package (300D+BG) for $1399. The store I went to had the camera for $1399. So I got them to match it - which they did. It pays to shop around first .


----------



## spiralout (Jun 21, 2005)

After browsing another forum I came across a similar thread and someone said that no matter what battery grip you use, they will not auto focus on a D70.  Here's a link.

http://texasphotoforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5340


----------



## ajmall (Jun 22, 2005)

yeah i suspected that. 

I've always used a grip on my F/N80 and can't use it without because it just feels too small.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 22, 2005)

OBrien said:
			
		

> Based on my experience there is no need whatsoever to buy a battery grip for the D70 unless you're heading into the desert for a week. Battery life is outstanding as it is. Even with only the slightest care and attention you should never run out.


Ever tried holding the camera in portrait orientation for 2 hours during a photo shoot? 

By the end of it you're usually ready to pay 2x the store price just for the convenience.


----------



## ctwehues (Jun 24, 2005)

I have the harbortronics grip and I love it.  This one by hoodman has received bad reviews on nikonians.org.  I like the harbortronics grip because it matches the body perfectly and it really settles the camera down for long term exposures or when using a large telephoto lens.  And it looks cool.
Craig


----------

